# Direct Cash



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Anyone holding Direct Cash stock may want to keep an eye on it these days.

It looks like Cash Store Financial (Cash Store, Instaloans) may be closing operations.

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2014/2/14/Cash-Store-Financial-shares-plunge-as-it-halts-Ontario-lending.aspx


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

It has been a distinct possibility for some time and the stock sold off a bit in the last few days; however I feel that the impact to DCI has been overstated . Previous to the acquistion of threshold, CSF accounted for less than 10% of DCI revenues. Now with Threshold ATMs and payment processing online, that proportion of revenues from CSF must be smaller still.

On the bright side, the weakening of the CDN dollar is a boost for revenues translated from UK and Australia currencies.

Overall though, the growth promised from DCI has never materialized. Depending on the annual report, it may be time to move on.


----------

